# Which of these two Simpsons should I buy?



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Specs are very similar, but one has an aluminum frame (lighter and more corrosion resistant) and a CAT pump. 

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...151&langId=-1&productId=50119899#BVRRWidgetID

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...051&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=3665074


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

For some reason links don't work on my cell phone.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would get the one with the CAT pump. I have one from Dewalt and is going strong after 6 years.

It has a Honda engine 390, if I don't put fuel stabilizer it doesn't start but other than that no complains.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry let me try again:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_516793-9368...product_price|1&Ntt=simpson&page=1&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/pd_393715-9368...product_price|1&Ntt=simpson&page=1&facetInfo=


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would go with the Cat pump and aluminum frame. That one also comes with a pressure adjustable gun. I've got a 3,700 psi and there are lots of times when I wish I could turn the pressure down. 4,200 psi is a lot for residential work.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would go with the Cat pump and aluminum frame. That one also comes with a pressure adjustable gun. I've got a 3,700 psi and there are lots of times when I wish I could turn the pressure down. 4,200 psi is a lot for residential work.


There's also this one, 4000 psi but only 3.3 GPM and a AAA pump. $300 cheaper to boot. 

I thought it was desirable to have something upwards of 4 GPM. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_516792-9368...product_price|1&Ntt=simpson&page=1&facetInfo=


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't see the horsepower listed. What is it?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Slopmeyer said:


> I don't see the horsepower listed. What is it?


For the smaller one it's 9HP. You have to click on the specs.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't buy either of them.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I wouldn't get caught up in the CAT name. Its most likely manufactured to Home Depot specs and I am guessing, has the unloader built into the pump. Unloaders go way before pumps do. The result could be.. you need a $75 unloader but have to pay for a $700 pump or a very expensive rebuild. I'm also not a fan of direct drive units. 

Are you just using this for paint prep or do you plan on adding PW'ing services?


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Simpson makes Dewalt. The $1,049 Simpson that Lowes sells is the same machine as the $999 Dewalt at Home Depot. 

Ted


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> I wouldn't get caught up in the CAT name. Its most likely manufactured to Home Depot specs and I am guessing, has the unloader built into the pump. Unloaders go way before pumps do. The result could be.. you need a $75 unloader but have to pay for a $700 pump or a very expensive rebuild. I'm also not a fan of direct drive units.
> 
> Are you just using this for paint prep or do you plan on adding PW'ing services?


I ended up ordering the smaller 4000 3.3 GPM unit I listed. Just picked it up but haven't used it. It is for house or deck prep. I could be wrong but I doubt this is a unit made specifically for Lowe's because it is not stocked in any of their stores and was a special order. It's also listed on the Simpson website with same model # and specs and carried by other retailers. 

What is the unit you recommend to painters? And how can I tell if the unloader is build into the pump?





Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> What is the unit you recommend to painters? And how can I tell if the unloader is build into the pump?



Without getting whole unit brand specific:
- Minimum 4 gpm (as long as your service area is on municipal water vs well water)
General pump, belt driven
13 hp Commercial Honda series

That's a tough unit that is inexpensive to rebuild. My favorite pumps are made by Udor. They are almost bullet proof. Cat's are great pumps but pricy to rebuild. There are other decent motors such as Briggs, Kohler, etc

The unloader should be detachable from the pump. I used the model from one of the links you posted to get this picture. This looks like it is built into the pump. Second pic is what a separate unloader would look like.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Ken do you know what the part I have circled is? That is my exact pump and it just started leaking from there on the last use...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Hey Ken do you know what the part I have circled is? That is my exact pump and it just started leaking from there on the last use...


Pressure/thermal relief valve. Pull it and replace it with a solid plug. 

Note: This is what we (guys that use these for a living) do because we plumb our unloaders into reserve tanks which prevents the pump from overheating when the wand is not being sprayed. In your case, maybe replace it with an OEM valve if you are not using a reserve tank.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm actually going to try to get simpson to give me an RA number so I can return it. I can't get the injector to work, aftermarket wont work, its leaking from that part, and now it's backfiring every time I shut it off and it's not quite a year old with, probably, less than 150 hrs on it.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay, so if at least 50 % of my home owners use well water, what g.p.m. range should I look into for quick paint prep type washing?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

capn26 said:


> Okay, so if at least 50 % of my home owners use well water, what g.p.m. range should I look into for quick paint prep type washing?


That's hard to predict. You may be fine with a 4 gpm 85% of the time. Its that 15% that is gonna cause the PITA factor.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm actually going to try to get simpson to give me an RA number so I can return it. I can't get the injector to work, aftermarket wont work, its leaking from that part, and now it's backfiring every time I shut it off and it's not quite a year old with, probably, less than 150 hrs on it.


As to the backfiring, adjust the valves. Backfiring is no good. Can/will bend a pushrod(s).


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> That's hard to predict. You may be fine with a 4 gpm 85% of the time. Its that 15% that is gonna cause the PITA factor.


That is a true statement!


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the one with the CAT pump is the right choice. From my personal experience, they are more efficient and durable. I would go for anything with a Honda engine without thinking much!


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Hondas are hard to beat. Plus parts are everywhere.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Pressure Pro nailed it on the MOST important point.. 
NEVER buy a pump with a "built-in" unloader..
you will NEVER achieve "reliability" with it,
.. and every failure costs double the alternatives..

With removable unloader you can afford to rebuild from seal-failure instead of 
having to replace the unloader WHEN the unloader is worn out at 1/4 the life of the pump.
Also.. with a large bypass line, as on a BullDogPRO pressure washer..
the seals take MUCH longer to overheat by an idiot-user BS'ing on a cellphone instead of keeping the trigger-gun open.
And.. if required to suction-feed from a holding tank..
the unloader can be properly plumbed to bypass to the holding tank.

Anyone wanting free info on plumbing a pump for high-volume bypass can e-mail me.. [email protected]

Note: whenever you tank the head off a pump.. make SURE the oilSeals are NOT leaking under there.. as it would be a real drag to replace water seals, and find a week later, the oil leaked enough to throw a rod.

I also give away instructions on how to inspect a pump for rebuildability.
..just ask.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Sirocco Jerry said:


> Pressure Pro nailed it on the MOST important point..
> NEVER buy a pump with a "built-in" unloader..
> you will NEVER achieve "reliability" with it,
> .. and every failure costs double the alternatives..
> ...


Guys, Jerry really knows his stuff. He's the real deal.


----------

